# Picasso Clowns



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm picking up a 75gl tomorrow from a guy who has a pair of Picasso Clowns. Very cute little guys, most beautiful clowns I've seen. They are hosting a nem and he tells me they are spawning. He's getting rid of the 75 gl as he wants to devote all his time to this pair and start breeding, rearing the young for what he says will be big bucks. Not knowing anything about them what kind of money is he talking about? J/curious...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

At saltwaterfish.com they are selling them for 100 dollars a fish =)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Just had to Google image them. They are stunning.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea but I must say I was a bit disappointed to hear that you're not looking at it until tomorrow. I was expecting full tank shots with close ups of its new inhabitants by tomorrow :-( That's my selfish side coming out ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I've seen them from $40 to over $100, depending on their markings I believe.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> I have no idea but I must say I was a bit disappointed to hear that you're not looking at it until tomorrow. I was expecting full tank shots with close ups of its new inhabitants by tomorrow :-( That's my selfish side coming out ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aren't you the funny one! I'm leaving in 10 minutes to go pick it up and it'll be at least a week until you see a full tank shot. It'll take me that long to set it up, get it planted, and the worst part: netting the fish (from my 100gl) that are going into this new tank! THAT part is going to be the nightmare!!

I'd love to get a shot of the guy's Picassos but his reef lights don't turn on until noon! He stay up late and that's when he enjoys his tank. They are stunning fish with incredible markings.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

grade As will sell for the most, then grade Bs. it does depend on markings. regardless he could sell them to local fish keepers for easily $30-60 each fish if he wants them to have a fair price tag. 
raising clowns isnt as simple as guppies though but in the saltwater side of things they are one of, if not the easiest to get to breed. being successful raising the fry healthy and alive is another story.

the snowflake clowns fetch $800+ from ORA but IMO i dont like them and theyre selectively bred for their white color pattern which to me isnt cool. i guess its opinion based.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> I have no idea but I must say I was a bit disappointed to hear that you're not looking at it until tomorrow. I was expecting full tank shots with close ups of its new inhabitants by tomorrow :-( That's my selfish side coming out ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Remember when I told you I nearly sliced off the end of my finger last week and had to make a trip into the ER to have it glued back together? Well, the tape just came off of it and it is in no condition to be put into water and using it so the tank is going to have to wait a bit. I'm a morbid person so here's a pic:


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

blargh!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kymmie! Go get some gauze and wrap it in tape. Maybe some antibiotic cream too. That definitely needs more time to heal. I'll give you an extra week for providing proof ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> Kymmie! Go get some gauze and wrap it in tape. Maybe some antibiotic cream too. That definitely needs more time to heal. I'll give you an extra week for providing proof ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, Lisa. I had a feeling my pic would buy me some extra time. I've already got it taped back up and am doing as many "one handed" things as I can to get the tank ready.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I assume you took it for the $200? Did you take all the extras that came with it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

$200.00, complete, which included tank, stand, two light fixtures, filter, heater. I also got the Malaysian wood that he had in the tank, one piece in particular which is one of the nicest I've seen. I'm doing that crazy, "should it go this way, hum, maybe this angle, nooo, maybe upside down", etc. (I know you know what I'm talking about, lol.)

He offered me his livestock, which of course, I do not need. He had two Yasuhikotakia sidthimunkis and of course I took them. They are in QT at the moment and will be thrilled to join my group. I only had four as that's all I could find locally so now that there will be six in total they'll be very happy campers.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

YIKES Kymmie! Heal up fast!

Onefish - I don't like the snowflakes either. Bleh.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

trukgirl said:


> YIKES Kymmie! Heal up fast!
> 
> Onefish - I don't like the snowflakes either. Bleh.


Thanks, trukgirl!

I just googled the snowflakes. Bleh is right. They look like they are suffering from Vitiligo. The grade A Picassos, on the other hand, are so darn cute!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You got an amazing deal! I was hoping he'd offer you the driftwood. It looked nice in the picture and I bet even better in your tank. I'll be going through the same thing in a few days when my 4 new pieces of driftwood arrive...ugh! You didn't take the Eco-complete?

The dwarf loaches are great. I can't find them around me either. Your others will thank you for more fishy friends 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I did also get the Eco-Complete! How could I forget, since it was darn heavy carying all those buckets!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha! I love it. It's what I use in the 120g.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

eewwww...... faints ( joking ) hope it get better soon or it's gonna sting when you touch sw


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be messing with dirty fish water with that finger for awhile but no excuse to not get the tank set up, eco complete, water and plants in. ha ha You could always use your good hand for that. 

I can't wait to see the new tank set up, it sounds like it will be very cool. I wish I was ready to upgrade to a larger tank. I would so love a 120 gallon tank. When I let myself dream, I can see a house with at least 5 different tanks. I like so many different kind of fish and they can't all live in the same tank. For now, I will have to enjoy everyone else's tanks.  

Hope your finger heals quickly Kymmie. I also hope you stay away from knives for awhile.


----------

